# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Sáng nay, vô tình thấy những cây phượng đỏ rực một màu, mới chợt nhận ra là kỳ nghỉ hè của các bạn học sinh đã đến rồi. Mặc dù đã qua cái tuổi ô mai để trông chờ những ngày hè, để được vui chơi thoải thích, nhưng vẫn mong hè để được diện đồ, vui chơi, cùng bạn bè đi biển  :Big Grin: . Trở lại với thông tin tuần này với rất nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn cửa khách sạn/resort tại những bãi biển nổi tiếng. Điểm đến tuần này là Vườn Quốc Gia Jasper xinh đẹp tại Canada. Cuối cùng là tour đến Buôn Đôn - Buôn Ma Thuột, Hải Phòng và Thảo Nguyên - Nội Mông, Singapore - Bali là những hành trình tour thú vị cho tuần này. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Sea Links Beach Hotel, Mũi Né - “Family Package”*

Giá: 4.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Superior Pool View sang trọng, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày01 bữa ăn tối vào ngày đầu tiên đến khách sạnĐĩa trái cây hàng ngày trong phòngThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 02/05/2012 - 31/10/2012 (không kết hợp các chương trình khuyến mãi khác và phụ thu từ 1/9 - 2/9/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hương Giang Hotel Resort & Spa, Huế - “Summer Promotion Package”*

Giá: 3.969.000 VND nett/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deuxe River View với buffet sáng1/2 ngày city tour (Kinh thành Huế và chùa Thiên Mụ) bằng xe và thuyền rồng với HDV không bao gồm vé vào cổng và chi phí cá nhân1 bữa tối cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Royal với thực đơn RoyalMiễn phí 25 phút Sauna & Jacuzzi cho 2 người

Chương trình áp dụng từ 1/4 - 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Diamond Bay Resort & Spa, Nha Trang - “Gói Khuyến Mãi Full Board”*

Giá: $144 ++/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Garden SuperiorMiễn phí 3 bữa buffet sáng, trưa và tốiMiễn phí bia, nước ngọt hoặc 1 ly rượu (dành cho bữa trưa và tối)Miễn phí dịch vụ xe đưa đón ra trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2012 (phụ thu vào ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sandy Beach Non Nước Resort, Đà Nẵng - “Summer Package 2012”*

Giá: 4.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Superior Ocean View với điểm tâm tại nhà hàng AlamandaĐón khách từ sân bay Đà Nẵng1 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tốiGiá đặc biệt dành cho trước và sau trọn gói với 2.000.000 VND/phòng/đêm

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/05/2012 - 31/08/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác, phụ thu mùa cao điểm, ngày lễ và cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Vườn quốc gia Jasper, Canada*

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm công viên núi Rocky ở Alberta, Canada. Đây là một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn, thu hút hàng triệu du khách khắp nơi. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên nơi đây thơ mộng, thanh bình, đầy nét hoang sơ. Đến với Jasper, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của cánh đồng tuyết trắng xóa Columbia, nơi giao thoa giữa các dãy núi tuyết và dòng sông băng nhưng luôn tràn ngập ánh nắng trong cái rét đậm và nhiều gió. Một điểm du lịch khác của vườn quốc gia Jasper mà bạn không nên bỏ qua là khu vực sông Athabasca - còn gọi là băng hà, Mount Edith Cavell, thác Tangle Creek, thung lũng Tonquin, hồ Louise. Một điểm đến tuyệt vời và thú vị phải không  :Wink: . Cùng đến và khám phá nhé!


*Jasper House Bungalows*

Giá: từ 84$

Khách sạn nằm dọc theo sông Athabasca, với phong cảnh thiên nhiên xung quanh rất đẹp, phòng ở đây sạch sẽ, đầy đủ tiện nghi và ấm cúng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Patricia Lake Bungalows*

Giá: từ 99$

Khách sạn nằm ở vị trí tuyệt vời, rất yên tĩnh, cảnh quan xung quanh đẹp, chỉ cách trung tâm Jasper 10 phút lái xe. Phòng hiện đại, sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện và nhiệt tình.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## smartnet

*
Khách sạn của bạn luôn mong muốn: 

1. Thực hiện được nhiều giao dịch với Khách hàng. Khách kiểm tra được tình trạng phòng tại thời điểm đặt, đặt phòng và thanh toán trực tuyến trên bất cứ nơi đâu với tính chuyên nghiệp cao nhờ: HỆ THỐNG ĐẶT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN
2. Gia tăng mạnh mẽ khả năng tìm kiếm khách hàng mới, kích hoạt nhu cầu đặt phòng và sử dụng các dịch vụ của khách sạn với: TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA MARKETING3. Một website đẹp, thu hút, thân thiện và tối ưu hóa các công cụ tìm kiếm, cho phép du khách đặt phòng trực tuyến với: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP

Liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay bây giờ để có cơ hội dành nhiều chính sách ưu đãi cho Khách sạn của bạn!

Call: (04)3 56 26 100 Or  0936.995.987*

----------

